# Socket Intel News



## Intel_man

Since there isn't really a thread about it. I decided to make one. So I don't derail the AMD thread. LOL

Intel's Kaby Lake processor seems to be en-route to be available for the consumers by end of the year 2016 and early 2017. Expect this to be for the Core i5 and i7 lineup. The Kabby i3's from the looks of things on the latest roadmap leak will be available to the public in around April 2017.






Read more about it here.
http://hexus.net/business/news/comp...-lake-desktop-roadmap-points-ces-2017-launch/

Cannonlake should also be produced in LGA1151 form too... so watch this thread for news on that whenever they come out.


----------



## Intel_man

Not necessarily Socket 1151 specific, but it is Intel related.

*Intel continues to fight $1.2 billion EU antitrust fine*
http://hexus.net/business/news/components/93920-intel-continues-fight-12-billion-eu-antitrust-fine/

My guess is they'll still get turned down by the European Commission and have to pay the fine. They deserve it though... very shady business practice. Qualcomm got caught doing the same thing a few years back I believe.


----------



## beers

Didn't they already have to do this in the late 2000s?


----------



## Intel_man

I think that was when the US government fined them. This is the same scandal... just the EU side of things.


----------



## StrangleHold

5 or 6 years ago they paid AMD 1.25 billion to drop direct AMD lawsuits against them, plus made changes to the license agreements between them. But all government's antitrust lawsuits are still going after them.


----------



## Calin

Meh the 7700k won't be a worthy upgrade for me...


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> Meh the 7700k won't be a worthy upgrade for me...


What's the performance difference like between the 6700K and the 7700K? Knowing Intel quite small? 

Really a 5 year old i5 2500K or a 6 year old i5 760 is still fine. I'm using a 4 year old i7 3770 and it's still decent.


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> I'm using a 4 year old i7 3770 and it's still decent


Of course it still is. I was comparing my 980 Ti Unigine results with someone in a Facebook group. He had a 3770k and a 980 ti and got the same results as my 6700k and 980 ti. I plan to keep my 6700k for at least 2 years, but will probably keep it for even more.


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> Of course it still is. I was comparing my 980 Ti Unigine results with someone in a Facebook group. He had a 3770k and a 980 ti and got the same results as my 6700k and 980 ti. I plan to keep my 6700k for at least 2 years, but will probably keep it for even more.


Yeah given Intel's performance increases over the past 4 or 5 years I'd say you'll be good with a 6700K for more than 2 years. More like 5. That makes the high price worthwhile because it's a good investment. 

If you check out my findings in this thread http://www.computerforum.com/thread...de-500-1200-builds.239333/page-2#post-2010776 you can see that generally since the 2500K there hasn't been a huge amount of performance increase of i5s. The biggest changes were the 760 to the 2500K and the 4690K to the 6600K. Numbers aside, they're all still very usable.


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> I plan to keep my 6700k for at least 2 years, but will probably keep it for even more.


With the way you upgrade hardware?     /zing


----------



## Calin

beers said:


> With the way you upgrade hardware?     /zing


I upgrade my GPU every year. I don't upgrade CPUs very often. I was planning to keep my FX 8350 until Zen but it died so I went i7.
I got the 8350 in 2014


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> I upgrade my GPU every year.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


>


Because I'm an enthusiast.


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> Because I'm an enthusiast.


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> Because I'm an enthusiast.



You can be an enthusiast without buying any hardware, your purchases aren't what defines you.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> You can be an enthusiast without buying any hardware, your purchases aren't what defines you.


Especially when what your an enthusiast about is way out of your practical budget.


----------



## Origin Saint

spirit said:


> Really a 5 year old i5 2500K or a 6 year old i5 760 is still fine. I'm using a 4 year old i7 3770 and it's still decent.





Calin said:


> Of course it still is. I was comparing my 980 Ti Unigine results with someone in a Facebook group. He had a 3770k and a 980 ti and got the same results as my 6700k and 980 ti. I plan to keep my 6700k for at least 2 years, but will probably keep it for even more.





spirit said:


> Yeah given Intel's performance increases over the past 4 or 5 years I'd say you'll be good with a 6700K for more than 2 years. More like 5. That makes the high price worthwhile because it's a good investment.
> 
> If you check out my findings in this thread http://www.computerforum.com/thread...de-500-1200-builds.239333/page-2#post-2010776 you can see that generally since the 2500K there hasn't been a huge amount of performance increase of i5s. The biggest changes were the 760 to the 2500K and the 4690K to the 6600K. Numbers aside, they're all still very usable.



Everything back to the 2500K essentially performs the same (minus some slightly more substantial deviations in CPU-bound games) in benchmarks (within about 5-10 FPS usually).  Hell, even the 970 still does a damn good job, for it's age.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Of course it still is. I was comparing my 980 Ti Unigine results with someone in a Facebook group. He had a 3770k and a 980 ti and got the same results as my 6700k and 980 ti. I plan to keep my 6700k for at least 2 years, but will probably keep it for even more.


I really don't think your 980 Ti was so poor of a performer that you needed a 1080.  I think you just want to upgrade for the sake of upgrading.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> I really don't think your 980 Ti was so poor of a performer that you needed a 1080.  I think you just want to upgrade for the sake of upgrading.


I just want to keep up with technology. But when the Ti comes out I'll go SLI with my 1080 instead of the Ti, just so that the case looks less empty. Plus the 1080 price will probably drop.


----------



## Origin Saint

Calin said:


> just so that the case looks less empty.


What in the flying frack kind of reason is that?!


----------



## Calin

Origin Saint said:


> What in the flying frack kind of reason is that?!


A lot of people complained that my 900D is a bit too big for a single card...


----------



## Origin Saint

Calin said:


> A lot of people complained that my 900D is a bit too big for a single card...


And those people also understand/know that your parents foot the bill, right?  I get the feeling that would make a difference...


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> just so that the case looks less empty


Weren't you already complaining about having no money?

Are you familiar with the concept of cause and effect?


----------



## Origin Saint

beers said:


> Weren't you already complaining about having no money?
> 
> Are you familiar with the concept of cause and effect?


#spendthatmoney


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> I just want to keep up with technology. But when the Ti comes out I'll go SLI with my 1080 instead of the Ti, just so that the case looks less empty. Plus the 1080 price will probably drop.


A few weeks ago you said you had no money to buy games.  Now you're buying a second 1080 when there is absolutely no reason to?


----------



## Intel_man

Geoff said:


> A few weeks ago you said you had no money to buy games.  Now you're buying a second 1080 when there is absolutely no reason to?


But it'll fill up space in his case.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> A few weeks ago you said you had no money to buy games.  Now you're buying a second 1080 when there is absolutely no reason to?


I said I will buy a second 1080 when the 1080 Ti comes out. That will be a couple of months from now.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> I said I will buy a second 1080 when the 1080 Ti comes out. That will be a couple of months from now.


So you can't afford $60 now, but in a couple months you can afford a second $650 card?


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> So you can't afford $60 now, but in a couple months you can afford a second $650 card?


Yes because I will get some money as a gift for my bday next month from friends


----------



## Origin Saint

Calin said:


> I said I will buy a second 1080 when the 1080 Ti comes out. That will be a couple of months from now.


Splitting hairs here, really.



Geoff said:


> So you can't afford $60 now, but in a couple months you can afford a second $650 card?


I know right?  The logic is infallible /s


----------



## Darren

Can you even conceptualize the fact that you're talking about spending $800 to *FILL SPACE IN A CASE BECAUSE IT LOOKS EMPTY. *

You're a kid, you play video games, and your parents pay for it. Cool. That's common and how many of us were when younger, hell my parents still pay for a good chunk of my living expenses. That is absolutely zero excuse for you to piss away money just because you can. You're actually saying you want to spend the amount of money I make in several weeks *TO FILL SOME FRIGGIN SPACE IN A CASE*. Come on. I get that your parents give you money, or your friends, but you gotta learn when to just take what you have and save or do something productive with the money.



Calin said:


> I just want to keep up with technology. But when the Ti comes out I'll go SLI with my 1080 instead of the Ti, just so that the case looks less empty. Plus the 1080 price will probably drop.



That 1080 is more valuable than my computer and I'd argue I keep up with technology better than you do. Not insulting you, but your reasoning is poor.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> That 1080 is more valuable than my computer


Maybe that's a wakeup call to start a savings plan towards a new computer.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Maybe that's a wakeup call to start a savings plan towards a new computer.


Maybe that's a wakeup call that your graphics card is grossly overpriced.


----------



## Intel_man

Everything's overpriced in Canada though, so you're not saying much.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Everything's overpriced in Canada though, so you're not saying much.


It's still $700ish in the US, which is still probably about the value of my machine. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ESTMATCH&Description=gtx+1080&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> Can you even conceptualize the fact that you're talking about spending $800 to *FILL SPACE IN A CASE BECAUSE IT LOOKS EMPTY. *
> 
> You're a kid, you play video games, and your parents pay for it. Cool. That's common and how many of us were when younger, hell my parents still pay for a good chunk of my living expenses. That is absolutely zero excuse for you to piss away money just because you can. You're actually saying you want to spend the amount of money I make in several weeks *TO FILL SOME FRIGGIN SPACE IN A CASE*. Come on. I get that your parents give you money, or your friends, but you gotta learn when to just take what you have and save or do something productive with the money.


That's like asking why I spent 1000$ on a watercooling loop just to get 100-200mhz more vs a 100$ AIO. This is just what makes me happy, it's weird but it's true. And of course I also want to add some MSAA to GTA 5 and break 20k in Firestrike. There are people who spent way more than I did, why don't you go and bash them?


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> That's like asking why I spent 1000$ on a watercooling loop just to get 100-200mhz more vs a 100$ AIO. This is just what makes me happy, it's weird but it's true. And of course I also want to add some MSAA to GTA 5 and break 20k in Firestrike. There are people who spent way more than I did, why don't you go and bash them?


You spent $1,000 on a watercooling setup for a small gain in overclocking?  Wow...  You do realize you don't need to spend every dollar someone gives you right?  You can save them for a large purchase. 

The fact that you have zero understanding of what money is worth is astounding.  You treat $1,000 like it's nothing, and go and spend it on plastic tubes and pumps.  The day you get your own job and realize that it takes you a few months to earn that $1,000 will probably be reason enough for you to quit and live off your parents until you're 40.


----------



## Jiniix

My dad is rich as balls, but he said something to me when I was very young that I still remember to this day. 
"Just because you have a lot of money, doesn't mean you have to spend a lot of money". 
The way I interpret it is basically to look for value in the things you buy.


----------



## Geoff

Jiniix said:


> My dad is rich as balls, but he said something to me when I was very young that I still remember to this day.
> "Just because you have a lot of money, doesn't mean you have to spend a lot of money".
> The way I interpret it is basically to look for value in the things you buy.


My actions are different from what I'm about to say, and I need to start listening to my own advice.

When I was a kid, I was thrilled when I could save up $20 to buy something I really wanted.  And if I wanted something expensive like a $150 radio scanner, I saved up my birthday and Christmas money, and bought it months later.  When you make more money, you are tempted to spend more, and now I make multiple several hundred or thousand dollar purchases like it's nothing, but I don't have the same joy as I did when I was a kid and saving up that money for months.  The fact that you have to work to buy something means you enjoy it that much more, IMO.  And just because you make more money as you get older, doesn't mean you need to spend more of it.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> You spent $1,000 on a watercooling setup for a small gain in overclocking? Wow... You do realize you don't need to spend every dollar someone gives you right? You can save them for a large purchase.


Like I said I'm not the only one who has a watercooling loop. And this computer was the "large purchase"


----------



## Origin Saint

Calin said:


> Like I said I'm not the only one who has a watercooling loop. And this computer was the "large purchase"


----------



## Jiniix

I'd consider a second GTX 1080 a 'large purchase' as well. One with even less value than the first. Obviously different strokes for different folks, but I always felt bad spending my parents money, even though I knew it didn't matter.
I've literally never been in the situation where I need to save up to buy something.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Like I said I'm not the only one who has a watercooling loop. And this computer was the "large purchase"


Yes, but most people actually have to work for their money to pay for it.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> Yes, but most people actually have to work for their money to pay for it.


So what? Why do you hate the fact that I use my parents' money so much?


----------



## Origin Saint

Calin said:


> Like I said I'm not the only one who has a watercooling loop. And this computer was the "large purchase"





Geoff said:


> Yes, but most people actually have to work for their money to pay for it.





Calin said:


> So what? Why do you hate the fact that I use my parents' money so much?



Having came from a lower middle class family that has worked in blue-collar non-technical fields their entire lives (farmers, dump/semi truck drivers, factory workers, carpenters, landscapers, etc...), I know exactly what the issue is here:

He doesn't respect or understand the importance of having money.  Being completely detached from the fact that your parents are buying you anything and everything and pushing that further and further and having never had a job occupation with minimal experience, you have zero understanding of what it actually takes to *earn* the money that you're spending so nonchalantly.  Some people, including you likely, will work at least one position in their lifetime, often more, in which a $1000 purchase, is an entire month or more worth of 40 hour/week work.  Hell.  My girlfriend works 40 hours a week, every single week, and still only brings home $1300 a month or so.

You have no concept of the actual *work*, *time*, and *effort*, it takes to *earn* that $1000 that you want to spend, and therefore can't see the issue with being so young, having no income, and repeatedly spending this money on high-end stuff that you really don't even make significant use of considering the only things you ever claim to play are GTA and BF (likely because all your money is in the expensive components rather instead of games and things to use the computer for).

Seems like a case of _affluenza_. So sheltered to the earning of money and the way the world really works for most people that you can't possibly see/understand the issues others would have with your spending habits.


----------



## Calin

Origin Saint said:


> Having came from a lower middle class family that has worked in blue-collar non-technical fields their entire lives (farmers, dump/semi truck drivers, factory workers, carpenters, landscapers, etc...), I know exactly what the issue is here:
> 
> He doesn't respect or understand the importance of having money. Being completely detached from the fact that your parents are buying you anything and everything and pushing that further and further and having never had a job occupation with minimal experience, you have zero understanding of what it actually takes to *earn* the money that you're spending so nonchalantly. Some people, including you likely, will work at least one position in their lifetime, often more, in which a $1000 purchase, is an entire month or more worth of 40 hour/week work. Hell. My girlfriend works 40 hours a week, every single week, and still only brings home $1300 a month or so.
> 
> You have no concept of the actual *work*, *time*, and *effort*, it takes to *earn* that $1000 that you want to spend, and therefore can't see the issue with being so young, having no income, and repeatedly spending this money on high-end stuff that you really don't even make significant use of considering the only things you ever claim to play are GTA and BF (likely because all your money is in the expensive components rather instead of games and things to use the computer for).
> 
> Seems like a case of _affluenza_. So sheltered to the earning of money and the way the world really works for most people that you can't possibly see/understand the issues others would have with your spending habits.


Again, it's not your business where I get my money from, unless they're stolen 
And about the games I play, it's true but I'm gonna buy Project cars or Dirt rally (can't decide) and a steering wheel next month.


----------



## Origin Saint

Calin said:


> And about the games I play, it's true but I'm gonna buy Project cars or Dirt rally (can't decide) and a steering wheel next month.


Yeah, you go right on ahead and buy yourself a couple $40-$60 games, a $200+ Logitech steering wheel and add in that $700+ 1080 _"Because the case is empty"._


----------



## Calin

Origin Saint said:


> a $200+ Logitech steering wheel


I'm gonna buy a cheaper one, so that I can save for the second 1080.
Also, remember, this thread is called "Socket 1151 news" not "Let's all hate on Calin because he gets money from his parents"


----------



## Jiniix

I believe it's more concern than hate, but you're right


----------



## Origin Saint

Jiniix said:


> I believe it's more concern than hate, but you're right


I'm not pretentious enough to lie, it's mostly concern and aggravation.



Calin said:


> Also, remember, this thread is called "Socket 1151 news"


First time I think I've ever agreed with you.

Back on topic folks.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> this thread is called "Socket 1151 news"





Origin Saint said:


> Back on topic folks.


Why did they choose socket 1151?  Did Intel REALLY need that 1 extra pin?


----------



## Intel_man

Geoff said:


> Why did they choose socket 1151?  Did Intel REALLY need that 1 extra pin?


How else can Intel force people into buying new motherboards?


----------



## Origin Saint

Intel_man said:


> How else can Intel force people into buying new motherboards?


*Church!*


----------



## Intel_man

Prime example is the LGA2011 vs the LGA2011-v3. They switched around some of what the pins do, moved where the key notch is. BAM... "new socket". Buy our new boards.

I'm surprised the LGA1151 has lasted this long without a socket change. Considering Skylake, Kaby Lake, and Cannonlake are all going to use the LGA1151 socket.


----------



## Intel_man

*Intel Core i7-7700 hits 6.7GHz using liquid nitrogen cooling*
http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/98260-intel-core-i7-7700-hits-67ghz-using-liquid-nitrogen-cooling/

Holy bageeberz.


----------



## beers

I saw the URL expecting 67 GHz. 

The decimal on the resulting page lead to disappointment.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> *Intel Core i7-7700 hits 6.7GHz using liquid nitrogen cooling*
> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/98260-intel-core-i7-7700-hits-67ghz-using-liquid-nitrogen-cooling/
> 
> Holy bageeberz.



I know this is totally useless comparison but just to one up you a little.... <3

http://www.kitguru.net/components/c...ly-breaks-worlds-clock-rate-record-at-8-7ghz/


----------



## Darren

http://www.pcgamer.com/intels-kaby-lake-everything-you-need-to-know/


----------



## mistersprinkles

Geoff said:


> I really don't think your 980 Ti was so poor of a performer that you needed a 1080.  I think you just want to upgrade for the sake of upgrading.



I went from a 980 to a 1080 and I do not regret it.



Darren said:


> http://www.pcgamer.com/intels-kaby-lake-everything-you-need-to-know/



STILL no vPRO on enthusiast chips... uy... intel...


----------



## Intel_man

Looks like Intel's ready to play ball with Ryzen. 

http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/1022...-spoiler-core-i7-i5-chip-designs-says-report/

Intel Core i5-7640K - Hyperthreaded unlock i5 w/ 6mb L3 cache instead of the 8mb you see in the i7. That could be a very good chip if the rumours are true.


----------



## Jiniix

Please don't make a desktop i5 with HT. It's bad enough on the mobile market as it is. I hope it's incorrect, seems to be just rumors atm.


----------



## beers

Jiniix said:


> Please don't make a desktop i5 with HT. It's bad enough on the mobile market as it is. I hope it's incorrect, seems to be just rumors atm.


Why not?  The mobile ones suck since they're just HT dual cores, it sounded like they're making it similar to the i7 with less cache.  The i3 already have the HT dual core segment of the market


----------



## Jiniix

Yeah. Most mobile i5 and i7's should be labelled i3, since they're dual cores with HT.
In my perfect world it would always be:
Celeron/Pentium = badbad dual cores
i3 = Pentium with HT
i5 = quad core
i7 = i5 + HT


----------



## mistersprinkles

Jiniix said:


> Yeah. Most mobile i5 and i7's should be labelled i3, since they're dual cores with HT.
> In my perfect world it would always be:
> Celeron/Pentium = badbad dual cores
> i3 = Pentium with HT
> i5 = quad core
> i7 = i5 + HT



They're honestly not THAT bad. For a grandma that just watches netflix and emails her grandkids, celeron/pentium is fine. Celerons multitask like blindfolded pigs on acid though...



Jiniix said:


> Please don't make a desktop i5 with HT. It's bad enough on the mobile market as it is. I hope it's incorrect, seems to be just rumors atm.



They make those. i7.


----------



## Darren

mistersprinkles said:


> Celerons multitask like blindfolded pigs on acid though...



This is... an incredibly accurate metaphor.


----------



## Jiniix

mistersprinkles said:


> They make those. i7.


Since you clearly didn't understand me, let me put it in another way:
Please don't make a desktop i7 and call it an i5.


----------



## Calin

Jiniix said:


> Since you clearly didn't understand me, let me put it in another way:
> Please don't make a desktop i7 and call it an i5.


If they make it an i5 it would probably be cheaper than all Kaby i7s which would be good.


----------



## beers

Jiniix said:


> Since you clearly didn't understand me, let me put it in another way:
> Please don't make a desktop i7 and call it an i5.


What's in a name?  Would a CPU by any other name perform as well?


----------



## Jiniix

It obviously won't affect performance one bit. I'm talking about consumer clarity and consistency. 
And because it's an i5, it's not necessarily going to be cheaper than all i7s. Plenty non-K i7s cheaper than unlocked i5s. This is an unlocked i5 with HT. The cost is the same, regardless of what label you slap on it.
Look at NVIDIA. They have a few GPUs called "Titan X" with massive performance differences. Razer has "Blade" and "The New Blade" (and Pro versions of both as well). 
Consistency bois, alll I want. Being able to know 95% of the details, without having to Google it.


----------



## Darren

Jiniix said:


> It obviously won't affect performance one bit. I'm talking about consumer clarity and consistency.
> And because it's an i5, it's not necessarily going to be cheaper than all i7s. Plenty non-K i7s cheaper than unlocked i5s. This is an unlocked i5 with HT. The cost is the same, regardless of what label you slap on it.
> Look at NVIDIA. They have a few GPUs called "Titan X" with massive performance differences. Razer has "Blade" and "The New Blade" (and Pro versions of both as well).
> Consistency bois, alll I want. Being able to know 95% of the details, without having to Google it.


I can get behind this 110%. The naming patterns of various computer parts and products drive me insane sometimes. Do you know how many HP 15" Netbooks there are? Too. Friggin. Many. Particularly when it comes to tracking down parts for them. Naming consistency is definitely helpful for customers as I pretty much tell people "this one's faster, trust me" when selling laptops. The specs are right there but trying to explain why a quad core Pentium is faster than a Celeron but slower than a technically dual core i5 is impossible. I'm usually of the opinion that if you have to ask the difference you likely won't notice it, at least with my clientele.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> The naming patterns of various computer parts and products drive me insane sometimes.


Same.  It seems like a certain degree of irony to me since i3/i5/i7 was a move to simplify these naming conventions yet they're becoming increasingly convoluted.


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> Same.  It seems like a certain degree of irony to me since i3/i5/i7 was a move to simplify these naming conventions yet they're becoming increasingly convoluted.


It was pretty simple when it first came out but yeah... it got out of hand again.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Intel should rename celeron, pentium, i3, i5, i7 and xeon to slowa, okaya, decenta, gooda, besta, and worka.


----------



## Origin Saint

Loosely related thread, but bleh.

Saw this today.  Where those people at with money that's just burning straight through their pockets?

https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/evidence-emerges-for-intel-core-i9-skylake-x-processors/


----------



## beers

Origin Saint said:


> Where those people at with money that's just burning straight through their pockets?


@Calin


----------



## Origin Saint

beers said:


> @Calin


I was trying to be more subtle


----------



## beers

Origin Saint said:


> I was trying to be more subtle


I didn't want him to miss the opportunity to have the best computer possible.  After all, it _is_ his passion.

Curious how the AMD side will react, if X399 has a dual socket variant I'll probably drop a couple g's and be an enormous hypocrite.

Also curious what kind of price gouging the i9 will have since the 6950X was already super inflated.


----------



## Agent Smith

That's not even for LGA 1151.


----------



## Origin Saint

Agent Smith said:


> That's not even for LGA 1151.





Origin Saint said:


> Loosely related thread, but bleh.


Hm.  Reading comprehension is lacking.


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> That's not even for LGA 1151.


I dunno man looks on topic to me


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> I dunno man looks on topic to me


I see what you did there. I approve of it.


----------



## Agent Smith

Origin Saint said:


> Hm.  Reading comprehension is lacking.




I read the article, but it mentions LGA 2066. I don't see anything there that says LGA 1151. What am I missing here in the article?


----------



## Origin Saint

Agent Smith said:


> I read the article, but it mentions LGA 2066. I don't see anything there that says LGA 1151. What am I missing here in the article?


I was referring to you understanding the part of my post where I said it was loosely related.  Posted here as there was no other suitable thread and I wasn't about to clutter the subsection with another one when it could be posted here.


----------



## Agent Smith

Gotcha.


----------



## Intel_man

*Intel introduces its Core-X Series processors at Computex*
http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/106318-intel-introduces-core-x-series-processors-computex/

18c/36t processor is going to be the flagship chip.

Initial offering table


----------



## Jiniix

https://www.kitguru.net/components/...e-x-official-18c36t-core-i9-heads-the-lineup/




This is pretty cheap if true. The i7-6950X goes for $2100 in Denmark, $1650 if you adjust for taxes etc.


----------



## Geoff

Jiniix said:


> https://www.kitguru.net/components/...e-x-official-18c36t-core-i9-heads-the-lineup/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty cheap if true. The i7-6950X goes for $2100 in Denmark, $1650 if you adjust for taxes etc.


I'm excited.  I'm strongly considering the 7820X, but might possible look at the 7900X if benchmarks show it's worth the upgrade.


----------



## beers

Now the only question is where is the MSRP landing for certain other semiconductor manufacturers


----------



## Darren

Dat competition kick.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Dat competition kick.


I approve! It looks like a win-win for all consumers alike.


----------



## beers

This board looks pretty sweet, up to 18 core & 64G DRAM in an ITX form factor:






https://www.techpowerup.com/233817/asrock-unveils-the-x299e-itx-ac-mini-itx-x299-quad-channel-memory


----------



## Intel_man

Dual nic too... and looks like built in wifi.


----------



## Laquer Head

Hahaha Canadian pricing is gonna be horrendous!!


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> Hahaha Canadian pricing is gonna be horrendous!!


But that applies for everything!


----------



## Intel_man

Dat clockspeed...


----------



## Intel_man

7900x Cinebench benchmark.


----------



## Darren

Hory sheit.


----------



## Jiniix

That's quite impressive, even if they pull 300W and burn a few villages at those speeds


----------



## Origin Saint

Gotta be honest, I was getting the same kind of vibe even before Linus put this video out...  Food for thought at the very least.


----------



## Jiniix

I very rarely like and fav on YouTube, just cba. But this was a good one. Gj Linus.


----------



## Laquer Head

Origin Saint said:


> Gotta be honest, I was getting the same kind of vibe even before Linus put this video out...  Food for thought at the very least.



https://www.computerforum.com/threads/linus-discusses-upcoming-x299.242285/#post-2040640


----------



## Origin Saint

Laquer Head said:


> https://www.computerforum.com/threads/linus-discusses-upcoming-x299.242285/#post-2040640





> *Socket Intel News*


----------



## Darren

If I'd known a year ago that AMD would have a a better positive image than Intel in the CPU market I'd have eaten my keyboard.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> If I'd known a year ago that AMD would have a a better positive image than Intel in the CPU market I'd have eaten my keyboard.


What do I gotta do to get you to eat your keyboard anyway?  I need to see it.  For...science.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> What do I gotta do to get you to eat your keyboard anyway?  I need to see it.  For...science.


Well I just ordered a new one so my X4 is up for consumption. 

I'll take 9 quarters, 12 dimes, and a nickel.


----------



## Intel_man

Sweet jesus...


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Sweet jesus...



That music tho...

My shit loads quicker...lol


----------



## Darren

God this all feels so backwards. Intel's chasing clock speeds and AMD is pushing their efficiency/optimization (per clock and thru scalability).


----------



## Cromewell

Darren said:


> God this all feels so backwards.


Prescott throwback!


----------



## Origin Saint

Team Linus is on point with the big-picture takeaways from Intels latest toys


----------



## Laquer Head

LOL @ the black eye ^^^^


----------



## beers

Why'd they have a black guy hold the guns, blatant racism!


----------



## Laquer Head

Is he black..or just the tone of the video...


----------



## Intel_man

Gamers Nexus has a pretty indepth video of the i9-7900X illustrating it's strength/weaknesses.


----------



## Darren




----------



## Geoff

Yeah I'm definitely set on AMD this time, screw Intel.


----------



## Darren

This power consumption is nuts.


----------



## Intel_man

Yep. Power consumption is high when OC'd. 

On another note, Skylake SP is announced for their Xeon lineup. 

http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/107809-intel-xeon-scalable-processors-skylake-sp-cores-launched/
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11544/intel-skylake-ep-vs-amd-epyc-7000-cpu-battle-of-the-decade

Crazy times for CPUs.


----------



## Intel_man

Core i7-7820X review. 

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/107947-intel-core-i7-7820x-14nm-skylake-x/


tl:dr it's pretty goddamn fast.


----------



## Geoff

Intel_man said:


> Core i7-7820X review.
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/107947-intel-core-i7-7820x-14nm-skylake-x/
> 
> 
> tl:dr it's pretty goddamn fast.


I hate Intel with this new generation, AMD all the way.


----------



## Intel_man

*Intel's principal engineer quits for 'new adventures'*
http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/108205-intels-principal-engineer-quits-new-adventures/

Oh snap!


----------



## Darren

The entire CPU market just did a 180 in less than 8 months.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> The entire CPU market just did a 180 in less than 8 months.


That's what happens when you finally have competition.

I'm glad the days of 3-4% gains between generations being deemed as 'acceptable' are on hold for a while.

Kind of lame on Intel for not doing more, although it's more profitable to lolligag than to innovate.


----------



## Origin Saint

beers said:


> Kind of lame on Intel for not doing more, although it's more profitable to lolligag than to innovate.



My engineering office job has taught me this well


----------

